# Help I don't know if Sheba is having kittens



## Blonde (Oct 2, 2009)

Sheba is the Black Persian, she is 1 1/2 years old.
Shadow is the male he will be a year old next week.
Sheba has gone into heat every three weeks since January 1 since I got Shadow,now all of a sudden she has stopped.
Shadow has been mounting her BUT it lands on her back.
He is very happy because he thinks he's the man, she is not.
They have been trying now for three of her heats.
Now the last time she has had a heat is August 10 .
She hates Shadow now and won't let him mount her, hides from him.
He cry's a lot now.
I can tell that she has gained weight but this could be because she is not in heat and is eating again.
I can't believe she could be having kittens because Shadow just doesn't know where it goes. :lol: 
Their are no signs except she looks real good.
If she was going to have kittens wouldn't their be signs?
Thanks


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to CatForum, and as to Shadow not knowing where it goes ... _hey, even a blind pig finds a truffle now and then!_ :wink :lol: 
I think finding pregnancy signs in a longhair cat would be fairly difficult until/unless they are pretty far along. A cat's gestation is about 65 days, +/- a day or two. August 10 would mean a due date near October 12 or so, which is less than two weeks away. I would be almost positive you'd be able to feel a difference in the abdomen of a pregnant cat by that time. 
Vet-check/exam will tell you for certain.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Blonde (Oct 2, 2009)

*What if in two week no kittens then is something wrong with her?*


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

**I* can't tell over the internet, so my best guess is a reproductive/health vet-check to be able to tell you something with any certainty.* 
_If you are trying to breed for kittens and not getting them *something* is definitely wrong._

I'm hoping nothing is wrong, but peeps on a bulletin board can't tell you anything with any accuracy, except in obvious cases and/or if someone has experienced something similar (_and that still wouldn't mean that experience is what is going on with your kitty_) and the best bet is to have a professional look at our pets when we suspect something is 'hinky' and not working right. If there *is* a problem, we are better off having our kitty examined sooner rather than later. You could always call and ask your vet, but most likely they are going to need to examine the kitty and possibly do some blood tests to determine (_infection_?) what is going on inside. If Sheba checks out, Shadow may need to go in next.
I wish I could have been more helpful and I do wish you good luck. They are both beautiful kitties.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Well, the most typical sign except from weight gain is pinked up nipples. I'd say it's quite likely she's pregnant if she's stopped calling, hates the stud and gas gained weight. The only way to know for sure though is to have an ultrasound or x-rays done.


----------



## Blonde (Oct 2, 2009)

Sol said:


> Well, the most typical sign except from weight gain is pinked up nipples. I'd say it's quite likely she's pregnant if she's stopped calling, hates the stud and gas gained weight. The only way to know for sure though is to have an ultrasound or x-rays done.


*I am so happy I have seen her pinked up nipples today and she looks so good and healthy.
I just don't know when this is going to take place.
Her last time she was in heat was in August I am not sure of the exact date.*


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Well, if her last heat was sometime in August she's a least 5 weeks pregnant but if she got pregnant in the beginning of August she could be due anytime so prepare yourself and keep a close eye on her.


----------



## Blonde (Oct 2, 2009)

*Well a lot had happened since I last posted.
Sheba is not ever going to have kittens she has lost 2 lbs in two weeks she had a urine tract infection She will be on meds for 10 days and away from Shadow :-(
I had to get Shadow spayed because he was spraying everywhere.

I am very sad Sheba is 4 lbs now and I'm so worried.*


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, no! *_closes eyes to send good thoughts and healing wishes to Sheba_*


----------



## Blonde (Oct 2, 2009)

*I can't understand how she got this infection she is a indoor cat only?*


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Urinary tract infections have nothing whatsoever to do with going outside or not. They're caused by bacteria, which is everywhere. And intact females are far more likely to get them than spayed ones; the simple act of mating involves the transfer of bacteria, after all.

They will be much happier spayed and neutered, and will live longer lives.


----------



## Blonde (Oct 2, 2009)

*I hope so Sheba was spayed also.
I will be sleeping with her tonight and until she is fresh I mean better like she use to be.*


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

Poor baby! I hope she gets better soon!


----------

